# Dorset reptile trip



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi all got back from a 5 day trip to dorset yesterday. i had a great time and managed to see all 6 native species and 2 non native species but wasn't quick enough to photograph the only grass snake i found. 


so heres afew pics of each species first off male adder




















young smooth snake



















male sand lizards 




























common lizard



















slow worm


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

*wall lizards and green lizards*

and here are some pics of the non natives

first up Green lizards


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

and the wall lizards


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Impressed! Great pics! I live in Dorset but never see anything lol, so where were you? I know we have lots of slow worms but not seen any myself...


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

i was in the bournemouth area there not hard to find really just have to find the right habitat for the native species. the wall and green lizards are in boscombe


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Bournemouth is about 45 mins from me. 
So where would you advise I go looking (habitat wise) with my camera-you have inspired me LOL


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

places like this mate. you might know this area


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Great pics of the non native green lizards, i have heard there are groups of these breeding and thriving over Boscombe way!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

CCMOORE said:


> Great pics of the non native green lizards, i have heard there are groups of these breeding and thriving over Boscombe way!


that is correct mate.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Great Pics Wolves.

Dorset is a fantastic place for Reptiles due to variant of natural habitat and many changes of environment that are rural or on MOD land.

A couple of years back I saw a large group of the Green Lizards on the Hills over Chessil Beach on the way Fishing and ever since I have always been tempted to pop back down with my Camera and get some shots. Again the location was very hard to get to.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

kato said:


> Great Pics Wolves.
> 
> Dorset is a fantastic place for Reptiles due to variant of natural habitat and many changes of environment that are rural or on MOD land.
> 
> A couple of years back I saw a large group of the Green Lizards on the Hills over Chessil Beach on the way Fishing and ever since I have always been tempted to pop back down with my Camera and get some shots. Again the location was very hard to get to.


 
sounds interesting mate you should go back and get those pics


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

im so jelous
great pix m8
luvin the green lizards and the adders.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

cheers mate. the greens were amazing and allow you to get really close on the top of the cliff


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

amazing :notworthy:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some really great shots here...

I would think that any keen forumite on this site, would relish the opportunity to take these kinds of photos...I know I would for sure:whistling2:.


----------

